# Built a utility trailer from a scraped boat trailer on the cheap



## Sgrem

Started with a rusted rotted out boat trailer i paid $40 for just to get the wheels. Lots of solid metal but lots of very rotted areas. Axle, bearings, and hubs all in perfect condition when i dismantled, cleaned, and regreased everything. Leaf springs not bad and diamond plate fenders were all in great shape. I cut off all the rot. The squared off rear and new solid steel for the critical front sections. Then i cut up an old red display rack and another pallet rack i had for the crossbeams. Cut up some old yellow scaffolding i found in the trash. Had some pipe sections for the top/sides. Bought LED lights and steel housing from ebay for about $70 i think. had some flat bar pieces left over from other projects for tie down sides and tie down rear. I kept the winch post and winch in case i ever had to pull some cargo into the back. bought toolbox on Craigslist for $50. I ground down the galvanized and paint/powder coat at all weld points. put reflective tape all the way around it. wire wheeled everything and painted with cold galvanize. bought aluminum ramps on craigslist for $50...cut them to correct width to be used for a nice clean tailgate. Really did turn out pretty nice. Was fun to build and it is built to the way i use a trailer with a little bit higher sides, locking toolbox on front, perfect place for a spare mount, tie downs all the way around, properly protected lights, swing away rolling jack etc.....cant buy one like this anywhere. it is just over 10' x 6' I probably built for about 3/4 of the price of a used one with the new premium stuff i put on it but it is built my way. if i bought a new one i would of had to modify it anyway. if i bought it used i would of had to replace lights, deck, tires etc anyway. pretty proud of it.


----------



## Sgrem

turned out nice and useful. lots of bracing to the front and frame support under that toolbox. Balance is excellent! mounted axle about 5-6" back from center of the decking. With the scrap i had if i had made one wrong cut i would not of had the right pieces to make the cross supports....really planned it out nicely and it turned out great! Very nice to have all your tools and stuff you would use to tie down etc right where you need it in a toolbox. and nice to carry a spare hub and spindle etc.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

Looks good:cheers:


----------



## reeltimer

Good looking remodel.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Law Dog

Great looking trailer, Congrats!


----------



## Pier Pressure

Nothing wrong with that man. It looks good.


----------



## stammster - temporary

But why reinstall the bow stop and winch?


----------



## cubera

Winches on trailers come in handy, especially when you're by yourself.


----------



## peckerwood

Good thing you took pictures.After everyone finds out you have a trailer that size,it'll be gone all the time loaned out.Good job and great to see an industrious kid for a change.


----------



## MT Stringer

Wow! That turned out really nice. I need to add you to my "Good Buddy" list of who to call when I need help! 


Mike


----------



## fishshallow

Nice work man. I like having a winch on there. Good for winching on broke down four wheelers haha


----------



## mustangeric

man that thing came out great want to sell it?


----------



## redduck

looks good


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing

Putting the winch back on is golden. Like 4WD, you never need it until you NEED it. Great rebuild. Of course my grandad is rolling his eyes up in Heaven right now because he refused to buy something new. And I quote...... " basterdize and repurpose, it's what rich folks call innovation".


----------



## atcfisherman

Great job. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood

I'm right in the middle of doing the same thing to a boat trailer.It's much smaller,with 13" wheels.It's going to be a trailer for my brother to use behind his 4 wheeler in thick timber,so being just 4" wider than the wheeler will be handy.He has to cut up lots of trees and has to haul them out of the woods to the splitter. Hope it it makes it easier on him.He doesn't know I'm building it.


----------



## Its Catchy

Nice job. You have skills!


----------

